# Tory Island



## Billo (9 Aug 2010)

Anyone been there recently ?
Is it worth a trip ?
How much is ferry return ?
How much is accomodation approx for B&B ?

Rgds
Billo


----------



## Billo (11 Aug 2010)

*Tory*



Billo said:


> Anyone been there recently ?
> Is it worth a trip ?
> How much is ferry return ?
> How much is accomodation approx for B&B ?
> ...



Anyone been there ?


----------



## waterman (11 Aug 2010)

Hello,

Am from Donegal but don't know that area. Try searching on boards.ie donegal page and you will get a better answer.

I plan to visit Tory Island some time myself. There are many beautiful places to visit in Donegal including:

Beltany Stone circle - Raphoe, Grianan Ailigh - near burt, walled city of Derry, Malin head - most northern point of Ireland, Dunree fort, mamore gap.

Ulster American Folk park - near Omagh Giants Cause way, Dunluce Castle, Rope bridge, Bushmlls Distillery, Bishops castle (not sure about this name) - all in Co. Antrim

Donegal Castle - Donegal town, Sliabh liag, Narin & Portnoo (there is a very large portal Dolmen near here but I'm not sure where it is and a castle on an island too.

Glenveagh castle, Portsalon, ards forest park

Just finishing taking an American relative around all these areas.

Later,
WM


----------



## Billo (11 Aug 2010)

Thanks waterman,for the list of places to go.

I have been in Donegal a few times before, but Tory is a place I am particularly interested in going to now.

Rgds

Billo


----------



## danole (16 Aug 2010)

Where would one stay in Donegal that'd be convenient for the Ulster American Folk Park & maybe,Derry/the Giant's Causeway? Thanks!


----------



## fitzg (16 Aug 2010)

Hi Billo,

I went there recently for a day - got the 8.30am ferry from Bunbeg, which was great as you get to see more of the Donegal coast on the trip out, and got a ferry back the following morning to Magheroarty.

The scenery in Tory is spectacular - we did the walk around the island, which is interesting.  I would especially recommend the eastern end of the island, where there are cliffs with lots of bird colonies, including puffins.  It was a sunny day when we were there and we sat up on the cliffs for the afternoon - the views around you are amazing - the ocean on most sides and then the Donegal coastline with Errigal and Bloody Foreland and Inishowen.

If you're interested in wildlife, you will most likely hear the corncrake at certain times of the year as it is one of the last remaining habitats for corncrakes in Ireland.

We stayed in the hostel, which was nice accommodation and in a lovely spot overlooking the harbour.  Having spoken to some people from Donegal who run B&B's on the mainland though, the impression was that prices there are quite high.  

While our accommodation was reasonable enough, I would recommend that you bring food with you to cook your own dinner/lunch etc as the shop there is expensive and doesn't have a lot of stock.  There is one place to eat on the island if you don't feel like cooking - the cafe - and they take advantage of being the only place on the island that serves food.  Prices are very expensive.

Hope this helps - we had a great time there.

Grace


----------



## fitzg (16 Aug 2010)

Sorry - forgot to answer your other questions!!

As far as I remember, the ferry was €20 return.  As we had left our car in Bunbeg, the ferry operator arranged a lift back from Magheroarty.

I think the hostel was €28 per person for the night for a private room (for 2 people in a double room).  That includes breakfast cereals, milk, coffee, tea etc.

There aren't many accommodation options there - we arranged it at the last minute while on a week's holiday in Donegal, so the hostel was the easiest to arrange at short notice.  I think there are some self-catering options and perhaps a B&B.  The hotel is only open as a bar at the moment, I think.


----------



## annR (16 Aug 2010)

I was there about 5 years ago.  We stayed in the hotel which was fine.  I would second the advice about bringing a picnic or two with you.  It is definitely worth doing a walk around the island and having a chat with the King while you're there.  I regret that I didn't buy some art work - I love the paintings.


----------



## Billo (16 Aug 2010)

Thanks waterman,fitzg and annR.

I have been putting this trip off for too long . 
I feel that the time is about right now.
I hope to go during September.


----------

